# Milk Withholding Time For Lute



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 7, 2017)

For y'all who have had the unfortunate circumstance(s) of having to lute your does, what is the milk withholding period you use? The Fiasco Farms site said none (but not everything I have found to be accurate on there), so I called our vet and asked and the receptionist. She said would ask the vet and then called back to say the milk was safe to drink until we used it (go figure) but she wasn't sure after that... I can call back, but as they aren't super familiar with goats I thought I'd ask here first. 


@Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @babsbag @OneFineAcre


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm not sure 

Haven't had to use it on my milking does thankfully.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 7, 2017)

There is no milk withholding period for cows, so I'm assuming it's the same for goats.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...ggwMAM&usg=AFQjCNEJWTDuX8MB_BwJIAAX113Rdquibg


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 7, 2017)

I have no clue


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 7, 2017)

I'll check my Goat Medicine book tomorrow. If that doesn't say anything, I'll call the vet again.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 7, 2017)

According to FARAD -none

Regardless when giving anything by injection or oral I prefer several days or more for anything that says no withdrawal.
That is me though.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 7, 2017)

I've never used it on a doe in milk but unless the person drinking it is pregnant I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 8, 2017)

There is no milk with holding on use of Lute in cattle.  Since Lute is a naturally occuring hormone in an animals system,  there is no test to determine the amount in milk.  If that were the case, how would they allow milk from any cows to go into the general milk supply because cows are cycling regularly and some not so regularly.  If you are really concerned, then I would with hold for 24 hours as it will affect the hormone system and be passed through the system in less than 3 days total.  All injections of Lute are done IM rather than SubQ  so it will pass from the muscle into the blood stream to the hormone producing organ.  The milk system is one of the last to be affected by the Lute according to my vet. It works on the reproductive but seldom affects the actual  milk production.  Which seems sorta odd, but I can see what they are saying.  The change in hormones will affect the cow, and when they come in heat it will affect her let down of milk sometimes,  but that is more governed by Oxytocin and it is used to get cows and any other mammal to let their milk down if needed and no one is keeping the milk out of the supply for that either.  
As far as has ever been studied, even if you spill Lute on your skin, it is not known to cause an unplanned abortion, but it is labeled to not be used by a pregnant person. It is designed to be injected for the required response. That is mostly for the one in a skillion chance that someone has a problem and to protect for reason of lawsuits.  Often Lute will  not cause abortion in an animal that is over the more critical time of 4 months.  Many feedlots have found that they have had to give a second shot to abort heifers that are further along, and many will just let them calve, take the calf, and proceed to dry them up and feed them out.  Not saying it can't happen, but when I am trying to get some of my animals synched for heats and breeding, Lute is less a concern for me than using the Cidrs and other things they do.  I also use Lute to help get an animal to "clean" if they haven't passed an afterbirth and find it less of a concern than some of the other options.


----------

